# Seville Stopover.



## spigot (Apr 4, 2018)

Thinking of taking in the April Feria in Seville next week.

Can anyone recommend a good overnight spot near the city centre?, I’ve not been there for a few years & don’t know if the places used in the past are still relevant.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 4, 2018)

I stayed at an Aire at Sevilla on 8/9th January 2017. It cost 12 euros to stay and 3 euros for EHU. It is in easy walking distance of the City Centre. GPS: N37.36211 W5.99465


----------



## Lazlo (Apr 4, 2018)

*Seville parking*

I use this one from camper contact, secure parking only,no facilities Punta De los Remedios right next to the river may be worth a look


----------



## redhand (Apr 4, 2018)

Stayed in probably the same one camper contact csr park next to river in feb it was 10 euro a day 
Secure quiet and had 20-30 motorhomes


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 4, 2018)

Absolutely stunning city and well worth the visit.  Stayed in an area next to the river that was a car delivery depot.  Was easy walk into town but you can get a bus nearby.  Enjoy.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 4, 2018)

We stopped at this one a few years ago, 37.362566, -5.994489. Probably the one referred to in above posts. Safe and secure and pleasant twenty minute walk into city centre.

Pat


----------



## BKen2 (Apr 4, 2018)

The 2 aires next to the river are ideal the Feria is on the waste land just walking distance.I would guess they will be pretty full you should get there early later than the 11th you wont get in. Parking anywhere will be a nightmare ..well worth a visit enjoy .


----------



## BGT180 (Apr 4, 2018)

We’ve stopped a few times at Puerto Gelves It is an aire within a gated marina with elec. and toilets . Great spot with easy access to city on a bus No. 140. 12 € a night.


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2018)

spigot said:


> Thinking of taking in the April Feria in Seville next week.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good overnight spot near the city centre?, I’ve not been there for a few years & don’t know if the places used in the past are still relevant.



From previous thread

Seville : stayed at Gelves marina previously and , if happy using public transport , it's a bit out of city but a nice spot .
This trip I stayed at the carpark at Avenida Presidente Adolfo Suarez . In my opinion best option . There is an unsecured free carpark next door
. €10 for 24 hours , no services (Aires book wrong) , but the city is a walk away . Also stayed at Avenida Kansas city carpark €19.50 for 24 hours , wee bit traffic noise , handy for station , still walkable into city .


----------



## spigot (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I was hoping someone would come up with a free one, 10 or 12 euros is more than I’ve spent on parking in Spain since mid Jan.

8 years ago, I stayed in the Calle Campo de los Matires, very quiet, near two parks, with water & toilets. Also a short walk to city centre.

I’ll try that one again, see if it’s still OK.


----------



## BKen2 (Apr 5, 2018)

spigot said:


> Thanks, guys. I was hoping someone would come up with a free one, 10 or 12 euros is more than I’ve spent on parking in Spain since mid Jan.
> 
> 8 years ago, I stayed in the Calle Campo de los Matires, very quiet, near two parks, with water & toilets. Also a short walk to city centre.
> 
> I’ll try that one again, see if it’s still OK.



Wish you had mentiond FREE in your original post would have saved a lot of research on our part.. :cheers:


----------



## spigot (Apr 5, 2018)

BKen2 said:


> Wish you had mentiond FREE in your original post would have saved a lot of research on our part.. :cheers:



This is a Wildcamping forum, & proper Wildcamping is normally FREE!


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2018)

spigot said:


> Thanks, guys. I was hoping someone would come up with a free one, 10 or 12 euros is more than I’ve spent on parking in Spain since mid Jan.
> 
> 8 years ago, I stayed in the Calle Campo de los Matires, very quiet, near two parks, with water & toilets. Also a short walk to city centre.
> 
> I’ll try that one again, see if it’s still OK.



The free one at Avenida Presidente Adolfo Suarez looked ok to me . Decent neighbourhood . Only reason I went to the pay one is because I thought there were facilities


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 6, 2018)

there’s a lovely aire at osuna a town well worth a visit 50mls east of seville the parking on an eroski supermarket car park under a hospital with full wet services and a walk into the old center is very worthwhile,


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm in Seville now on the £10 a night parking. It's right in the centre of town and worth paying for the peace of mind for security.

That aside, from walking round the area there seems to be plenty of parking around. For example right outside here on the Northern side there's a small area with what appears to be free parking. There are signs which I haven't examined but cars were parked there all day.


----------

